# BAH Linux mag meine Gefore nicht.



## Hellknight (4. Januar 2002)

Hi,

hmmm hat jemand einen Treiber für ne ASUS Geforce 3 Ti 400,
Distrubtion Suse Linux 7.3.
Hab schon geschaut aber auf Suse Hp aber die haben keinen da.

P.S. THX im vorraus


----------



## OliLang (10. Januar 2002)

Hi,
Wenn die Treiber die in Yast beim Setup nicht erkannt werden, oder du mit den Ergebnissen nicht zufrieden bist, kannst du Treiber vom Chipsatzhersteller der Karte beziehen. 

http://www.nvidia.com/view.asp?PAGE=linux 

Allerdings wir dein Model die TI 400 noch nicht unterstützt, da bleibt dir wohl nichts anderes übrig als die Karte zu wechseln oder ohne 3D Unterstützung zurechtkommen. Es kann allerdings nicht mehr lange dauern, bis auch ein Treiber für dieses Model erhältlich ist.

       Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen
                   Oli


----------

